# River otter range??



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Can anybody tell me the range of river otter. Is it possiable to trap one down here in SE michigan ( Lapeer, Genesee or Tuscola counties)? Just wondering what there range was?

KEv


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

One source I found says up to or more than 50 miles of waterways.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

They can have a very large range it all depends on the habitat and food availability they are in also. LarryA hit it right they can have an area up to 50 square miles, but that is the extreme. In my area I have found that up to two weeks for them to return back through an area, but sometimes it is longer and sometimes they are in an area for weeks at a time it all depends on food. If you found otter sign in a tiny little trib it might be months before they go back up it if there are bigger systems around. It all depends. Hope that helps you out. OT


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Kevlar

The flint river watershed has a few otter that move through. They have been caught as far south as northern Oakland and Livingston county.


Griffondog


----------

